# Best Freeware Avi Joiner?



## Kitharass (Mar 16, 2009)

I am searching for avi joiner. but i couldn't find some one. 

i used Easy Video Joiner, but the output video has no audio sound. i don't know what's the problem with it.

AVI file splitter and joiner, it just gives the output of only 37MB. don't know why.

so please suggest me some good one which works fully.

regards
Jawwad


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.virtualdub.org/ maybe?


----------



## Kitharass (Mar 16, 2009)

dribble said:


> http://www.virtualdub.org/ maybe?


no, it join correctly but audio and video does not play same.i mean time synchronous problem


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

if you have VBR audio (variable bitrate audio), use nandub instead


----------



## Kitharass (Mar 16, 2009)

blah789 said:


> if you have VBR audio (variable bitrate audio), use nandub instead


what is vbr audio ? how to get it ? please give me the url so i can get it ?


----------

